# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Adrese per shkarkimin e seris TV Nils Holgersson.

## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

A mund te me ndohmoj njerin te gjej linket e shkarkimit te serive te Nils Holgersson.
Mundesisht me rapidshare.com dhe me audio anglisht ose titra.

----------


## eni_

frengjisht jan ketu : 

http://rapidshare.com/files/11008778...akos.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11015290...akos.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/10968868...akos.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11020672...akos.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/10980994...akos.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/10992263...akos.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11000583...akos.part7.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/11234165...akos.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11245375...akos.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11256540...akos.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11268128...akos.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11279565...akos.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11289649...akos.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11298187...akos.part7.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/11366827...akos.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11377893...akos.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11387942...akos.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11399476...akos.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11410338...akos.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11421115...akos.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11431209...akos.part7.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11431928...akos.part8.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/11440875...akos.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11449158...akos.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11456151...akos.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11461819...akos.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11466536...akos.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11471211...akos.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11475526...akos.part7.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/11491478...akos.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11502615...akos.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11513871...akos.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11525318...akos.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11537044...akos.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11548303...akos.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11572318...akos.part7.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/11223207...kos.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11134539...kos.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11143390...kos.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11150888...kos.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11157320...kos.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11163097...kos.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11168391...kos.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11173380...kos.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11179608...kos.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11186814...kos.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11187148...kos.part11.rar


i ke ne .mkv
merr kete codec nese si hap dot : http://rapidshare.com/files/11477651/klmcodec161.exe

Shpresoj te te bejne pune.
Shume i gjen dhe ne youtube!

Nese operatoret e shohin gabim kete post, le ta fshijne..

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

po kte temen e kam par , po prandaj shkruajta ktu se nuk i dua frengjisht,
Ka ndonji tjeter ndonji adrese?
Nejse ti faleminderit shum Eni_

----------


## eni_

ore ti c'ben naze. un i shija gjermanisht i vogel :P !! gjithesesi, me vjen keq qe s'te ndihmova dot. Ia kalofsh mire!

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Po nuk gjeta te tjera do mbaj kto qe me ke dhen ti , dmth po me ndihmon  :ngerdheshje: 
Nejse po pres njiher se mos kujtohet ndonji tjeter.

----------

